# To Make Out



## 22caps

This has been a question of mine for a while.  In different countries I have gotten different responses.  In Granada, Nicaragua somebody said "prinsar"... a word which others spanish-speakers have never heard of.  In a beach town in Costa Rica I was told "Apretar", como "La apreté anoche."  And if possible I really want to get the sense of the phrase "to make out."  It doesn't mean to have sex, it doesn't necessarily mean clothes start flying, it doesn't imply any sort of relationship.  It's just like kissing... and hugging.... REALLY INTENSELY!  It seems hard to explain the sentido this word carries for english-speakers.


----------



## esance

Hello 22caps,

A ver si lo he entendido.......

"Ayer ligué" de ligar en sentido figurado, es una expresión muy amplia......... implica que conociste a alguien y pasó algo  pero queda muy en el aire.

Es una expresión muy corriente en España, espera un poquito a ver si hay alguien por aquí que sugiera otras expresiones!!


----------



## 22caps

Gracias por la sugerencia, pero no creo que sean iguales.  Pero así es la vida.  De verdad no creo que exista una traducción apropriada... como siempre.  Y por eso no me han respondido muchas personas.  Pero siento mejor saber esta expresión tan corriente.  Pa´que sepas, la expresión en inglés no es tan vago.  Pregunta a cualquier hablante de inglés y te dirán que todos saben lo que es "making out".  

Y... no deseo corregir a un español acerca de su propio idioma, pero en tu cita tienes escrito "Yo soló sé que no sé nada." Me gusta, pero en español cuando solo significa solamente, ¿no debe tener el acento sobre la primera "o"?  Y cuando significa "lonely" no lleva acento.  No puedo pensar en un ejemplo donde el acento está sobre la segunda "o".  Sólo quiero saber si lo que he aprendido es correcto.  Y por favor, corrige todos los errores que tengo yo.

Una última pregunta.  ¿Cómo se dice "as far as" followed by a verb?  Como "As far as I know, solo never has an accent on the second o."  En este caso, no creo que se pueda usar hasta.

Gracias


----------



## esance

Hola!

No te preocupes por que todavía no haya contestado mucha gente, seguro que más tarde habrán más aportacines!!

En cuanto a "solo" jajajaja tienes toda la razón, no me había dado cuenta! ahora mismo lo cambiaré y por favor corrije siempre cualquier falta!! 

"As far as" su traduccíon literal sería "tan lejos como" o "tan lejos de" pero en tu frase sería:

Por lo que (yo) sé, "solo" nunca lleva un acento en la secuando "o" (of course!! never)


----------



## esance

segunda "o" (no secuando)


----------



## belén

hola
En España yo creo que lo más parecido a make out es "enrollarse", es lo que describes tú.
Por ejemplo:
"Anoche me enrollé con un chico que conocí en un bar", no significa necesariamente que te hayas acostado con él, puede ser que haya habido besitos, toqueteos etc.

También "liarse" se usa en este contexto.
Anoche me lié con un chico.

Bueno, ¡a ver que otras sugerencias se aportan!

Por cierto, enrollarse también se usa para cuando hablas mucho, por ejemplo, si escribo un email muy largo a un amigo y al final del mail le pongo:

"No me enrollo más que debes tener cosas que hacer" significa que escribí demasiado


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola a todos,

Hace falta mencionar que la frase 'to make out' tiene varios significados en inglés, que no tienen nada que ver con el contacto amoroso/físico de los adolescentes.

to get by= tener poco éxito, pero lo suficiente para sobrevivir o cumplir con los deberes

to succeed= tener éxito

saludos,
Cuchufléte


----------



## lauranazario

22caps said:
			
		

> This has been a question of mine for a while.  In different countries I have gotten different responses.  In Granada, Nicaragua somebody said "prinsar"... a word which others spanish-speakers have never heard of.  In a beach town in Costa Rica I was told "Apretar", como "La apreté anoche."  And if possible I really want to get the sense of the phrase "to make out."  It doesn't mean to have sex, it doesn't necessarily mean clothes start flying, it doesn't imply any sort of relationship.  It's just like kissing... and hugging.... REALLY INTENSELY!  It seems hard to explain the sentido this word carries for english-speakers.



Acá por estos lares, el equivalente a "to make out" es _apestillarse_... una frase muy coloquial.
- Anoche me apestillé con María 
- Vimos a Juan y María muy apestillados en el cine
- Pero María, ¿qué hacías apestillándote con Juan?

Igualito que en tu descripción, _apestillarse_ tiene ese mismo significado en Puerto Rico... besos y caricias intensas que no llegan al sexo (bueno, pueden servirle de preámbulo -- por supuesto-- pero no son sexo _per se_).

¡Ah! También utilizamos otra palabra... _grajearse_... 
- María y Juan estaban grajeándose anoche en el cine.
- ¿Cómo que no te gusta Juan? ¡Si te vimos grajeándote con él!


----------



## David Carter

Hola a todos,

Estoy de acuerdo como los otros. "To make out" tiene una implicación sexual, pero no 
necesariamente al punto de cópula.

También, tiene referir a tener éxito en un esfuerzo,como:

           How did you make out on the exam?
           ¿Que clase de nota ganaste en el examen? 

           How did you make out in the job interview?
           ¿ Como pasó tu entevista para trabajo?

David


----------



## 22caps

Gracias por toda la ayuda.  Al fin creo que existen traducciones no exactas pero bastante apropriadas.  Como pensé no existe una palabra que funciona por todos los países hispanohablantes, pero eso nunca pasa.  Gracias.  Espero aprender tantas formas de "to make out" como sea posible pa'que puedo hacerlo en cualquier paí que visito.


----------



## 22caps

err.... pa'que pueda hacerlo en cualquier país que visito (visite.... puede ser los dos, ¿no?  Depende del sentido que deseo, creo.)


----------



## 22caps

err.... pa'que *pueda* hacerlo en cualquier *país* que visito (visite... puede ser los dos, ¿no? depende del sentido que deseo, creo.)


----------



## aledu

22caps said:
			
		

> This has been a question of mine for a while.  In different countries I have gotten different responses.  In Granada, Nicaragua somebody said "prinsar"... a word which others spanish-speakers have never heard of.  In a beach town in Costa Rica I was told "Apretar", como "La apreté anoche."  And if possible I really want to get the sense of the phrase "to make out."  It doesn't mean to have sex, it doesn't necessarily mean clothes start flying, it doesn't imply any sort of relationship.  It's just like kissing... and hugging.... REALLY INTENSELY!  It seems hard to explain the sentido this word carries for english-speakers.



Como bien dices, no hay una exacta que se entienda en todos lados, pero se me ocurre ¨acaramelados¨.  Se podría usar en algunos casos, pero quizá no en todos.

Saludos.
aledu.


----------



## garryknight

En Inglaterra (¿y otros paises de habla inglés?) a veces "make out" signifa "pretend". "He made out he was a private eye."


----------



## danalto

> Grazie per l'aiuto.  Correggimi se noti dei problemi.  Ciao!


  He corrigido tu firma, 22caps!
  Y hola a todos los foreros! He apprendido esta palabra para Artrella! 

  De esta mañana voy a escribir en todos los Forums! Pobre Danielita...va a ser un desastre!!! 

  ciao!
  daniela


----------



## elroy

Otros sentidos de "make out" en inglés...

-interpreter, deducir, sacar una conclusión (la "out" es opcional)
*What do you make (out) of what he said?*
_¿Cómo interpretas lo que ha dicho?_

-escribirle un cheque a alguien
*Make the check out to my father.*
_Escríbele el cheque a mi padre._
(Bueno, no sé exactamente cómo sería en castellano.)

-entender (palabras)
*I couldn't make out what he said.*
_No pude entender lo que dijo.  _ 

De momento ya no se me ocurren más sentidos...


----------



## Otarrago

En México se dice popularmente (y a veces vulgar) fajarse.
"Anoche te vimos fajandote en el cine con tu novio."


----------



## funnydeal

Otarrago said:
			
		

> En México se dice popularmente (y a veces vulgar) fajarse.
> "Anoche te vimos fajandote en el cine con tu novio."



Muy de acuerdo son todo el comentario

"fajar"

Ayer vimos a Juan y Lorena fajando

Ayer me ligué a un chico y fajamos


RAE:

*fajar*

10. intr. Méx. magrear 

*magrear*

1. tr. vulg. Sobar, manosear lascivamente a alguien.


----------



## Chaucer

22caps said:
			
		

> This has been a question of mine for a while.  In different countries I have gotten different responses.  In Granada, Nicaragua somebody said "prinsar"... a word which others spanish-speakers have never heard of.  In a beach town in Costa Rica I was told "Apretar", como "La apreté anoche."  And if possible I really want to get the sense of the phrase "to make out."  It doesn't mean to have sex, it doesn't necessarily mean clothes start flying, it doesn't imply any sort of relationship.  It's just like kissing... and hugging.... REALLY INTENSELY!  It seems hard to explain the sentido this word carries for english-speakers.



*Besuquear* no tiene la fuerza de *make out*? Foreros.


----------



## funnydeal

Otarrago said:
			
		

> En México se dice popularmente (y a veces vulgar) fajarse.
> "Anoche te vimos fajandote en el cine con tu novio."



Muy de acuerdo son todo el comentario

"fajar"

Ayer vimos a Juan y Lorena fajando

Anoche Luis se ligó a una chica y fajaron


RAE:

*fajar*

10. intr. Méx. magrear 

*magrear*

1. tr. vulg. Sobar, manosear lascivamente a alguien.


----------



## beatrizg

En Colombia se dice amacizar.  
Vi a Lucia y Ramon en un tremendo amacise.


----------



## ~PiCHi~

aledu said:
			
		

> Como bien dices, no hay una exacta que se entienda en todos lados, pero se me ocurre ¨acaramelados¨. Se podría usar en algunos casos, pero quizá no en todos.
> 
> Saludos.
> aledu.


 
_Acaramelados _me suena más bien como enamorados. O como se comporta una pareja que tienen poco tiempo juntos..
Para fajar o "make out" con alguien no necesariamente tienes que amarlo/a..


----------



## Otarrago

Efectivamente y acaramelados es por lo pegajosos que están.


----------



## Zuri

Una cosita más:
En el Reino Unido, "to *make out* with someone" = "to *get off* with someone".


----------



## sendai

22caps said:
			
		

> Y... no deseo corregir a un español acerca de su propio idioma, pero en tu cita tienes escrito "Yo soló sé que no sé nada." Me gusta, pero en español cuando solo significa solamente, ¿no debe tener el acento sobre la primera "o"? Y cuando significa "lonely" no lleva acento. No puedo pensar en un ejemplo donde el acento está sobre la segunda "o". Sólo quiero saber si lo que he aprendido es correcto. Y por favor, corrige todos los errores que tengo yo.


Según la RAE (véase ORTOGRAFÍA de la LENGUA ESPAÑOLA), normalmente no es preciso escribirla con tilde:

a) sólo / solo
     La palabra solo puede funcionar como adjetivo o como adverbio. Ejemplos:
     A Tomás le gusta estar solo.
     Solo tomaremos fruta.
     Cuando quien escribe perciba riesgo de ambigüedad, llevará acento ortográfico en su uso adverbial. Ejemplos:
     Pasaré solo este verano aquí (`en soledad, sin compañía').
     Pasaré sólo este verano aquí (`solamente, únicamente').



> Una última pregunta. ¿Cómo se dice "as far as" followed by a verb? Como "As far as I know, solo never has an accent on the second o." En este caso, no creo que se pueda usar hasta.


As far as I know = Que yo sepa


----------



## funnydeal

solo de soledad no lleva tilde

Cuando sólo puede ser sustituido por "únicamente" sí lleva tilde


----------



## cuchuflete

funnydeal said:
			
		

> solo de soledad no lleva tilde
> 
> Cuando sólo puede ser sustituido por "únicamente" sí lleva tilde


Ya lo hemos discutido mucho:  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=6676

abrazos,
Cuchu


----------



## vic_us

22caps said:
			
		

> It doesn't mean to have sex, it doesn't necessarily mean clothes start flying, it doesn't imply any sort of relationship.  It's just like kissing... and hugging.... REALLY INTENSELY!  It seems hard to explain the sentido this word carries for english-speakers.



Me llama la atención que ningún argentino/a haya contestado. Se me ocurrió la palabra _franelear_. ¿Se usa _chapar_?


----------



## simplemortal26

22caps said:
			
		

> This has been a question of mine for a while. In different countries I have gotten different responses. In Granada, Nicaragua somebody said "prinsar"... a word which others spanish-speakers have never heard of. In a beach town in Costa Rica I was told "Apretar", como "La apreté anoche." And if possible I really want to get the sense of the phrase "to make out." It doesn't mean to have sex, it doesn't necessarily mean clothes start flying, it doesn't imply any sort of relationship. It's just like kissing... and hugging.... REALLY INTENSELY! It seems hard to explain the sentido this word carries for english-speakers.


 
As far as I know, there's no an exact translation to make out, and not because of lacking of expression for that activity, but because the cultural context is completely different between US and all the spanish speaking countries. Here's the problem, the phrase "to make out" is widely accepted and safe to say almost in any situation, all the examples that you were given are correct, because they mean exactly the same action, but in all the spanish countries that I've known, even the action of making out has some taboo implied. In the US, you can come back from your date and your dad can jokingly say "hey, I saw you were making out in the car, you dog" but I haven't never seen a dad in mexico, or colombia or costa rica, or spain saying.. Te vi "fajar", "apretar", "franelear", con tu novia (or polola if you are in Chile). Unless it's an extremely cool dad.

My wife is american and I'm mexican, you can imagine when once we came back from a date a she just went telling my mom that we were "fajando" in the movies... hahaha, my personal favorite is "franelear" from argentina, I just like they way it sounds.


----------



## kitus

Totalmente de acuerdo con Belen, make out en español yo lo traduciria por "enrollar"!!!!

fajar????? naaaaaaaaaaaaaah, "Ayer me enrolle con una pava que estava tremenda"


----------



## Otarrago

He aquí la importancia de la cultura, ya que esta no se traduce. Por eso se encuentran diferentes palabras en diferentes culturas, las cuales no significan nada fuera de su contexto propio.


----------



## mbkarlos

HA ha ha ha!!! Well, about to make out, this is called in venezuela " Darse unos besos" (to give kisses to another person) and the persons who do this are called "sampes" or "Zampes". This consists and go to a place nearby and hug and kiss themselves for a time. Sometimes they can have sex, but this is not necessary. this is good because u wont get pregnant if no sex. you can hear in venezuela: "Me di unos besos con esa chama ayer" (I maked out with this girl yesterday" or " esa fue mi sampe" ( that girl maked out with me yesterday).


----------



## Camui

Otarrago said:
			
		

> En México se dice popularmente (y a veces vulgar) fajarse.
> "Anoche te vimos fajandote en el cine con tu novio."



jaja eso tiene gracia... porque en Canarias fajarse significa pelearse (pegarse) y creo que en Venezuela también le dan ese sentido a fajarse.

Ah tambien lo encontre en drae

fajar.
	 (Del arag. fajar, y este del lat. fasciāre).

3 - tr. Can. y Am. Pegar a alguien, golpearlo. U. t. c. prnl. Se fajaron. Fajarse a alguien.

Ya que veo que mbkarlos es de Venezuela... ¿es así?


----------



## Sanchito

Bueno de acuerdo a lo que logro inferir de "to make out" (de lo que parece que significa), en Bolivia a la accion de besarse (por ejemplo en una fiesta) con una persona que generalmente no es tu pareja se le dice "prenderse" (se usa siempre como verbo reflexivo) p.ej. Ayer me prendi con esa ñatita (perdon por los acentos, pero no hay tilde en este teclado). O tambien "La Maria se lo prendio al Jorge" (a pesar de que no suene muy bien que se diga, siempre ponemos adjetivo determinado antes de los nombres propios).
El sustantivo es prende; se puede decir: Esa ñata es mi ex prende. Y asi. Este acto de prenderse no implica necesariamente, en efecto, tener posteriormente relaciones sexuales... pero ademas de los besos conlleva generalmente un poco de "meter mano". El grado de la accion (mas o menos intensa) se expresa por medio de adjetivos calificativos. P. ej. Chango... ese tu prende de anoche estaba denso (se les dice changos a los amigos, en substitucion de 'chicos' o 'muchachos').


----------



## cbrieba

garryknight said:
			
		

> En Inglaterra (¿y otros paises de habla inglés?) a veces "make out" signifa "pretend". "He made out he was a private eye."


 
I have a question for UK natives: does "make out" have the same meaning as in the US? I mean, in the sexual way? Is there maybe a better expression for saying it? I remember reading in Harry Potter the word "snog", does this have the same meaning as making out or is it just kissing?

Thanks!!


----------



## Abi

Lamentablemente, este tipo de expresión se da en forma muy local. 
Si de algo sirve el equivalente en Chile puede ser atracar, agarrar o tirar. Estos términos no  implican relación sexual.


----------



## sober

22caps said:
			
		

> This has been a question of mine for a while. In different countries I have gotten different responses. In Granada, Nicaragua somebody said "prinsar"... a word which others spanish-speakers have never heard of. In a beach town in Costa Rica I was told "Apretar", como "La apreté anoche." And if possible I really want to get the sense of the phrase "to make out." It doesn't mean to have sex, it doesn't necessarily mean clothes start flying, it doesn't imply any sort of relationship. It's just like kissing... and hugging.... REALLY INTENSELY! It seems hard to explain the sentido this word carries for english-speakers.


 
I would translate "to make out" in this sense as *montárselo*: "Anoche me lo monté con Mr. X"


----------



## Nebel

En Honduras, "to make out" se diría "mamar".

E.g. 'Ayer te vi mamándote con aquel chavo'.

Y 'mamar' (en el sentido de besar) no tiene nada que ver con su traducción literal de 'suck', o cualquier connotación más sexual.

David


----------



## SaritaMackita

Zuri said:
			
		

> Una cosita más:
> En el Reino Unido, "to *make out* with someone" = "to *get off* with someone".


 
JAJAJA  Parece que "to get off" tiene un significado muy diferente en Inglaterra.  En Estados Unidos tiene el significado de "llegar al punto del orgasmo..."  Si ustedes han visto la pelicula "American Pie" creo que lo dice en esa pelicula en la escena cuando la chica en la banda dijo al tipo (para nosotros de EEUU es una escena bastante famosa, creo yo) "Once, at band camp, I stuck a flute up my p***y."  Despues el se queda sorprendido y ellla le dice "what??  you think I don't know how to get myself off?"  Bueno, para que ustedes no vayan a EEUU diciendo "to get off" cuando quieren decir "to make out."

Sarah


----------



## kiro

SaritaMackita said:
			
		

> Bueno, para que ustedes no vayan a EEUU diciendo "to get off" cuando quieren decir "to make out."
> 
> Sarah


Gracias por el aviso, Sarita. 
La verdad es que aquí también la expresión "to get off (on one's self)" significa lo mismo que lo que pasaba con esa chica, la flauta y su felina amiga, lol.
Pienso que casi todo el mundo aquí entendería el significado de "to make out" pero, por lo menos donde yo vivo, la expresión más común para referirse a eso sigue siendo "to get off (with someone)" ...y nada que ver con flautas.


----------



## Fibonacci

Pues hasta donde yo sé, aquí en Colombia la traducción más aproximada es "bluyinear", un término MUY coloquial, con igual significado que el "atracar" chileno: "besar y acariciar eróticamente a alguien". El "amacizar" que mencionaron ya, como yo lo entiendo, es mucho más suave que esto, y no se acerca mucho al "make out".


----------



## M.mac

En Perú escuché, *agarrarse con* alguien, pero hace falta que me lo confirme un peruano.

Por estas partes tenemos la frase "get *it* off with someone", y quiere decir tener sexo con alguien pero no da información sobre si uno llega al punto del orgasmo.


----------



## Fibonacci

Tengo entendido que "make out" no llega a la relación sexual, sea ésta con o sin orgasmo; es menos que esto.


----------



## M.mac

Tienes razón Fibonacci, pero por la otra página se había comentado de las frases:

get off with (UK) = make out with (que no llega al la reación sexual)
get off (US) = tener un orgasmo
get it off with (NZ) = tener sexo

Agregamos los otros significados para que todos sepan que hay que tener cuidado con "get off" aunque me parece que todo el mundo entiende "make out"


----------



## Fibonacci

M.mac said:
			
		

> Agregamos los otros significados para que todos sepan que hay que tener cuidado con "get off"



Veo que para evitar problemas es mejor no decir "get off", sino usar algún sinónimo: "make out" si es un significado, "cum" si es el otro.



			
				M.mac said:
			
		

> aunque me parece que todo el mundo entiende "make out"



Bastante conveniente si de usar sinónimos se trata.


----------



## sarm

A las buenas...

Me parece que esto es casi, casi lenguaje de la calle, y por tanto variará dependiendo del país. 

Aquí en España como bien ha dicho _belen:
_


> En España yo creo que lo más parecido a make out es "enrollarse", es lo que describes tú.
> Por ejemplo:
> "Anoche me enrollé con un chico que conocí en un bar", no significa necesariamente que te hayas acostado con él, puede ser que haya habido besitos, toqueteos etc.
> 
> También "liarse" se usa en este contexto.
> Anoche me lié con un chico.


Es decir "liarse" o "enrollarse" que no tiene porqué referirse a que te has acostado con alguien.
El verbo variará dependiendo de la región o país en el que nos pretendamos hacer entender.


----------



## Moritzchen

Yo me acuerdo de "apretar", "chapar", "rascar", "franelear".  Pero hace mucho y en América del Sur (al sur sur).


----------



## Mate

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> Yo me acuerdo de "apretar", "chapar", "rascar", "franelear". Pero hace mucho y en América del Sur (al sur sur).


Voy a agregar una más actual: "curtir".


----------



## Moritzchen

Se la robaron a los brasileños, verdad?


----------



## Mate

Si. Creo que fue pasando la frontera hacia el sur, sin pasaporte.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola 22caps,

"para que pueda hacerlo en cualquier país que visite" porque la situación es condicional. Sería diferente si dijeras: "lo hago en cada país que visito".

Atentamente,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## swyves

I've always used besuquear, but I think I picked that one up in a flim subtitle and they have a tendency to tone things down a notch


----------



## Juliomelecio

TO MAKE OUT.   
Español Académico:
*1_  To Succeed*.  I am sure John will make out (succed) in that job.
*2- To decipher*,understand. That letter was so badly written that I         couldn´t make out (understand) what she had written.
*3- To prepare* (a check, a will). He made out his will last night
*4- To pretend*: Helen tried to make out (to pretend) that she was ill.

Saludos


----------



## Juliomelecio

22caps said:
			
		

> Gracias por la sugerencia, pero no creo que sean iguales. Pero así es la vida. De verdad no creo que exista una traducción apropriada... como siempre. Y por eso no me han respondido muchas personas. Pero siento mejor saber esta expresión tan corriente. Pa´que sepas, la expresión en inglés no es tan vago. Pregunta a cualquier hablante de inglés y te dirán que todos saben lo que es "making out".
> 
> Y... no deseo corregir a un español acerca de su propio idioma, pero en tu cita tienes escrito "Yo soló sé que no sé nada." Me gusta, pero en español cuando solo significa solamente, ¿no debe tener el acento sobre la primera "o"? Y cuando significa "lonely" no lleva acento. No puedo pensar en un ejemplo donde el acento está sobre la segunda "o". Sólo quiero saber si lo que he aprendido es correcto. Y por favor, corrige todos los errores que tengo yo.
> 
> Sólo (solo) lleva tilde o no en la forma acertada como tú la describes. Así me lo enseñaron en la escuela.
> Saludos
> 
> 
> Una última pregunta. ¿Cómo se dice "as far as" followed by a verb? Como "As far as I know, solo never has an accent on the second o." En este caso, no creo que se pueda usar hasta.
> 
> Gracias


----------



## cesarynati

transar ???


----------



## kixi

la expresión más común para referirse a eso sigue siendo "to get off (with someone)" 

Bueno, sé que existe esta expresión, pero yo la encuentro un poco pasado de moda.  Normalemente yo digo "to pull someone", "I'm going out on the pull" etc.


----------



## Mate

cesarynati said:
			
		

> transar ???


Si, también, pero creo que sólo en la Argentina (o a lo sumo en la región rioplatense).


----------



## Cuerdo

in Ecuador it's "muchar"


----------



## KateNicole

Yo uso _besuquear_ (que se refiere a los besos apasionados que se dan los novios) y también _agasajar_, que donde yo vivo tiene connotacion sexual y no es sinónimo de "mimar".


----------



## Juliomelecio

En Vzla decimos *hacer cebo o jamonearse *y se refiere sólo al hecho de que la pareja se está besando y abrazándose, o sea, lo cotidiano cuando la pareja está sola, sin llegar al sexo. Son términos no muy corteses y deben evitarse en lenguaje familiar.
Saludos.


----------



## Coyoacan

Oigan, que tarde llegué a este thread.. pero qué divertida me he dado leyendo sus respuestas!  No cabe duda que con esto de la traducción uno nunca termina de asombrarse...  No que no haya tanto material como *cada palabra* del lenguaje... (a veces parece así y lo he sabido) sino que hoy me ha divertido mucho-mucho leer este hilo!

Bueno, yo diría que sobre todas las cosas, *BESUQUEARSE *daría _en el clavo_ a tu solicitud de encontrar un término que pueda ser universal en su uso en los paises de habla hispana.  Y es que ya el hecho de "besuquearse con alguien" o "besuquearse a alguien" *tiene *que implicar más que simplemente el beso, ya leve o romantico-intenso... para pasar definitivamente a un *recorrido manual* por las partes de la anatomía correspondientes que se implican en MAKING OUT.

No sé, pero me quedo con BESUQUEAR!  Que divertido!  (lo empezaré a usar en México, en lugar de aquel nefasto "fajar" que era ley hasta hoy)

Saludos!


----------



## suarez2

Hola... "as far as i know" podria traducirse como "tengo entendido"
Por ejemplo
"As far as I know you are leaving tomorrow"
"Tengo entendido que te vas mañana"
y "make out" puede traducirse, en Mexico como, ligar o incluso fajar... aunque es de muy mal gusto decirlo asi.
"They were making out" "estaban fajando" es decir que estaban besuqueandose y tocandose,


----------



## Janis Joplin

suarez2 said:


> Hola... "as far as i know" podria traducirse como "tengo entendido"
> Por ejemplo
> "As far as I know you are leaving tomorrow"
> "Tengo entendido que te vas mañana"
> y "make out" puede traducirse, en Mexico como, ligar o incluso fajar... aunque es de muy mal gusto decirlo asi.
> "They were making out" "estaban fajando" es decir que estaban besuqueandose y tocandose,


 
Pues no será de buen gusto pero todavía están peores "Jainear" (de honey) y "morrear" (de morro/a) que se oyen por acá en la frontera.


----------



## mustang2

Por mi tierra se usa tambien " Darse el lote"
Anoche estuve dándome el lote con Maria.
Eso quier decir que he estado besando a Maria y posiblemente tambien toqueteandonos pero sin tener relaciones sexuales completas.

Por otro lado el uso de expresiones como pa'que aqui son consideradas bastante vulgares.
Un saludos a todos


----------



## traductora2006

Si quieres que se entienda en cualquier país de habla hispana podrás decirlo así sin más: besar, acariciar, abrazar intensa/acalorada/ cachondamente, sin parecer llegar a un encuentro más íntimo


----------



## Mirlo

En Panamá lo llamamos "arrope" (bueno en mis tiempos )


----------



## Andy KG

La palabra "make out" es slang/lunfardo, y por supuesto, cada país tiene el suyo propio, por lo que no vas a podes encontrar una tradución universal. Por ejemplo, en el último libro de Harry Potter, el "make out" original lo tradujeron simplemente como "besarse", ya que las traducciones deben ser "neutrales" para toda latinoamérica.

En Argentina, ligar la dejamos de usar hace rato, aunque todavía se escucha "¿ligaste algo anoche?" como diciendo "¿conseguiste hacer algo con alguien?". La palabra más común acá es "tranzar". 

Solo estamos tranzando = relación solo de besos, nada formal
Me tranzé a.../Me la/o tranzé = I made out with...
Una "tranza" = este es el sustantivo, no tengo un equivalente en inglés, supongo que sería el nombre a darle a esta "sesión de besos y caricias".


----------



## Mate

Hola: transar ya fue propuesto en la pantalla anterior (la 3) 
Ver http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=1304155&postcount=58

Saludos - Mate


----------



## lezka

22caps said:


> This has been a question of mine for a while.  In different countries I have gotten different responses.  In Granada, Nicaragua somebody said "prinsar"... a word which others spanish-speakers have never heard of.  In a beach town in Costa Rica I was told "Apretar", como "La apreté anoche."  And if possible I really want to get the sense of the phrase "to make out."  It doesn't mean to have sex, it doesn't necessarily mean clothes start flying, it doesn't imply any sort of relationship.  It's just like kissing... and hugging.... REALLY INTENSELY!  It seems hard to explain the sentido this word carries for english-speakers.



En España, el 100% de la gente diría "enrollarse" o "liarse", no te lo puedo asegurar en sudamérica, pero yo creo que también lo entenderían como nosotros.

"Anoche me enrrollé/lié con una tia en el bar pero no se quiso venir a mi casa"


----------



## Fibonacci

lezka said:


> En España, el 100% de la gente diría "enrollarse" o "liarse", no te lo puedo asegurar en sudamérica, pero yo creo que también lo entenderían como nosotros.



Diría, en cambio, que por fuera de España NADIE lo entendería como ustedes.


----------



## Coyoacan

Como no?  En México, yo sí he oído de gente que se "enrolla" con otra para describir estos encuentros cercanos del tercer tipo, sin llegar a su culminación.

Pero me sigue gustando mucho _"besuquearse"_ a alguien o con alguien... 
Es tan descriptivo y no suena tan de plano *carnal *como algunas otras palabras/frases (FAJAR, echarse un RCA, etc.  ---¿O estoy mal, de plano?)

Por otro lado, *liarse*, si usamos en México, pero respecto de encuentros desagradables (como enmarañarse en problemas) "liarse a golpes"  "liarse a insultos"  etc.  (pero mejor empezar otro hilo antes que me censuren)

Salud!


----------



## mbkarlos

Si, bueno "making out" es simplemente "besuquearse", "Darse besos intensamente con alguien". En Venezuela se dice "darse unos latazos" o "darse unos besos con (alguien)" En todo caso to make out significa besuquearse. Generalmente aca darse unos latazos o darse unos besos no implica que sea la novia, casi nunca lo es cuando se usan estas expresiones.. Cuando se esta seguro que si son pareja formal entonces se dice "se besaron".. Asi de simple. Asi que si alguien aca te dice que ese tipo se dio unos latazos con tal chica, o se dio unos besos con tal otra.. simplemente puedes pensar que no tienen una relacion formal, o tal vez solo se vieron, se gustaron, se besaron y listo..



lezka said:


> En España, el 100% de la gente diría "enrollarse" o "liarse", no te lo puedo asegurar en sudamérica, pero yo creo que también lo entenderían como nosotros.
> 
> "Anoche me enrrollé/lié con una tia en el bar pero no se quiso venir a mi casa"



En Venezuela enrrollarse o liarse significa haber tenido un problema o un roce con alguna persona.. Entiendase roce por pequeño problema o discucion.


----------



## Kestra

belén said:


> Estoy de acuerdo!


----------



## Popshells

Quisiera acotar que muchos términos locales propuestos en el thread, en realidad definen 'foreplay' más que 'make out'.


----------



## JorgeHoracio

Este hilo es antiguo pero supongo que siempre resucitará...

Resumo y confirmo los términos que han citado para Argentina:
_chapar_, _franelear_, _apretar_, _curtir_, _rascar_, _transar_

Los más recientes son _transar _y _curtir_.  _Franelear _creo que está siempre vigente.
Creo que hace más de cuarenta años que no oía "chapar".

Creo que chapar, franelear, apretar, rascar, sugieren sobre todo caricias intensas, mientras que a mis oídos curtir y transar son más genéricos y pueden incluir cualquier cosa, desde besos y caricias hasta manipulación de los genitales, masturbación mutua e inclusive el coito.  Pero en realidad los límites de aplicación de estos términos ... son un tanto laxos.


----------

